# HOW DO I CANDY PAINT MY ENGINE?



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

OKAY SO I BASICALLY NEED TO KNOW HOW TO CANDY PAINT MY ENGINE BLOCK..

I'VE HEARD THAT IF YOU USE CANDY PAINT IT WILL FLAKE OFF WHEN HOT!!
IS THERE ANY TRUTH TO THAT? :0


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

You cud always look into powdercoating it :dunno: they got sum look a like kandy powder coat


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Oct 20 2010, 08:41 AM~18859820
> *You cud always look into powdercoating it :dunno: they got sum look a like kandy powder coat
> *


YEAH THAT'S A POSSIBILITY... I KNIDA WANT TO DO AS MUCH AS I CAN MYSELF THO. :biggrin: 

I GOT MORE TIME THAN MONEY AT THE MOMENT.. :happysad:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Oct 20 2010, 09:03 AM~18859968
> *YEAH THAT'S A POSSIBILITY... I KNIDA WANT TO DO AS MUCH AS I CAN MYSELF THO. :biggrin:
> 
> I GOT MORE TIME THAN MONEY AT THE MOMENT.. :happysad:
> *


I'm the same way if I had the knowledge an tools id be doing everything myself :biggrin: I'm planning on investing in an oven to bake small powdercoated parts in so I could do little bullshit parts myself.. I'm sure if u scuffed, primed, based, kandied and cleared the block the same u would a car it wud hold up, but don't quote me on it. Unless u could find and use a high temp clear coat


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Oct 20 2010, 11:18 AM~18860983
> *I'm the same way if I had the knowledge an tools id be doing everything myself :biggrin: I'm planning on investing in an oven to bake small powdercoated parts in so I could do little bullshit parts myself.. I'm sure if u scuffed, primed, based, kandied and cleared the block the same u would a car it wud hold up, but don't quote me on it. Unless u could find and use a high temp clear coat
> *


TRUE TRUE... I ALSO THOUGHT ABOUT SPRAYING ALOT OF COATS OF HIGHTEMP PRIMER AND THEN THE PAINT AND CLEAR BUT IDK IF IT WOULD WORK???

GUESS IT'S WORTHA TRY.. IT'S MY WINTER PROJECT THO SO WE'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS!! :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

any paint should be good to 500 degrees..

its all about prep with an engine.. spend a day and get that bitch to bare metal.. ive never had a problem if i do that.. did a sbc once pearl white and it still looked good no dark spots 2 years later.. 

BARE METAL is the key


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 20 2010, 12:01 PM~18861289
> *any paint should be good to 500 degrees..
> 
> its all about prep with an engine.. spend a day and get that bitch to bare metal.. ive never had a problem if i do that.. did a sbc once pearl white and it still looked good no dark spots 2 years later..
> ...


OKAY THAT'S THE KINDA INFO I NEED. NOTHING LIKE PERSONAL EXPERIENCE!  


THANKS BRO. I KNOW I SAW SOMETHING ABOUT THIS ON AN OLD LOWRIDER MAGAZINE BUT SINCE ALOT OF THEM CARS ARE TRAILER QUEENS I WASN'T SURE.

I DRIVE MINE EVERY CHANCE I GET!! IN TOWN OR ON HIGHWAY IMMA DEFINATELY PUT IT TO THE TEST THO.. :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 20 2010, 02:01 PM~18861289
> *any paint should be good to 500 degrees..
> 
> its all about prep with an engine.. spend a day and get that bitch to bare metal.. ive never had a problem if i do that.. did a sbc once pearl white and it still looked good no dark spots 2 years later..
> ...


YEAH I AGREE ABOUT THE BARE METAL. REALLY NEED TO GET IT SANDED DOWN PRETTY GOOD. I DID MINE, USED SOME 22O GRIT, AND IT DID NOT REALLY DO WHAT I WANTED IT TOO DO. BUT THEN I HIT IT UP WITH OSPHO AND JUST CLEANED IT UP. USED A HIGH TEMP SILVER SPRAY PAINT, AND THEN WENT TO THE PAINT SHOP AND HAD THEM MIX A SILVER FLAKE PAINT IN A CAN.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 21 2010, 12:42 PM~18871563
> *YEAH I AGREE ABOUT THE BARE METAL.  REALLY NEED TO GET IT SANDED DOWN PRETTY GOOD.  I DID MINE, USED SOME 22O GRIT, AND IT DID NOT REALLY DO WHAT I WANTED IT TOO DO.  BUT THEN I HIT IT UP WITH OSPHO AND JUST CLEANED IT UP.  USED A HIGH TEMP SILVER SPRAY PAINT, AND THEN WENT TO THE PAINT SHOP AND HAD THEM MIX A SILVER FLAKE PAINT IN A CAN.
> 
> 
> ...


EXCELLLENT!!!! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Oct 20 2010, 08:41 AM~18859820
> *You cud always look into powdercoating it :dunno: they got sum look a like kandy powder coat*


what??? Powder coating has 10x better candy than reg spray.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Oct 21 2010, 12:57 PM~18871670
> *what??? Powder coating has 10x better candy than reg spray.
> *


:thumbsup: then all the more better..

here's a link i found..

http://stores.ebay.com/Roseys-Powder-Coati...14.l1581&_pgn=2


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

heres some of the candys Ive done powder coating


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

High temp powdercoat it .


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life+Oct 21 2010, 12:57 PM~18871670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not enough dough for that..... :happysad:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Oct 21 2010, 05:43 PM~18873965
> *that's alot of different colors.. :wow:  :wow:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 21 2010, 07:38 PM~18873907
> *High temp powdercoat it .
> *


MOST COLORS I FIND ON THE EAST COAST ARE BLACK, AND SILVER, THAT IS ABOUT IT.

I JUST CHECKED INTO IT


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 21 2010, 05:38 PM~18873907
> *High temp powdercoat it .
> *


No need for that, reg powder works just perfect, infact better than painting


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 21 2010, 06:02 PM~18874150
> *MOST COLORS I FIND ON THE EAST COAST ARE BLACK, AND SILVER, THAT IS ABOUT IT.
> 
> I JUST CHECKED INTO IT
> *


same here... only flat boring colors.... :angry:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

another great topic to smash info into my brain :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@Oct 22 2010, 10:30 PM~18885867
> *another great topic to smash info into my brain :banghead: :biggrin:
> *


simon bro... nice monte i got me an 80 t-tops.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Oct 23 2010, 10:16 AM~18887882
> *simon bro... nice monte i got me an 80 t-tops.. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias :biggrin: ...orale thats cool g ttops look firme


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

I HOPE TO BE STARTING ON THE ENGINE SOON... I PULLED MY CARBURETOR OFF LAST NIGHT... I'LL BE DOING IT SLOW AND STEADY SINCE I WORK ALOT..


----------

